# Hastings Observer Building (Pic heavy!)



## spacemutt (Oct 21, 2012)

I got invited to an authorised visit to the building. A small group of us were allowed in to take pictures. 

Quote on the history of the building from the Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/groups/529107940439134/



> The Observer Building is located at 53 Cambridge Road in the
> Castle Ward (town centre) of Hastings. The building, designed by prolific Hastings architect, Henry Ward, was built in 1924 for FJ Parsons and served as the Observer Newspaper offices and printworks for many years.
> The building itself comprises 41,00ft2 accommodation over seven floors. It occupies a significant position in the town centre being situated on the ring road, but also having its side elevation facing into the Trinity Triangle area which comprises Trinity Street, Claremont and Robertson Street. It has access from three points – Claremont, Prospect Place and Cambridge Road with its front facade facing onto Cambridge Road.
> The building has not been used as a printworks since 1985 where it received permission for change of use to retail store and warehouse, followed by over ten further planning applications, none of which have been taken forward to development, for conversion into residential, and residential / commercial, of varying densities.
> ...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Great stuff there, the head on the table was a bit unexpected


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice pics and report, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very interesting report,great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice one, some...interesting stuff in there. Cracking view too!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 3, 2012)

sum nice art on dem walls, staircase looks abit art deco and seems to go on forever!

Nice job


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 4, 2012)

Good report, thanks for sharing


----------



## abel101 (Nov 9, 2012)

liking this alot 
thanks for posting this !


----------



## chubs (Jan 7, 2013)

how spongey is that roof eh!!! haha. i see this every morning when i look out the window, great building!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 7, 2013)

A lovely view, and I've got to say that the clown is great haha.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm surprised you needed permission given the state of the building, lovely artwork and the head was a bit odd but nice pics!

L x


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 8, 2013)

Love the staircase, just a shame about all the graffiti...

Nice report!


----------

